# Bad Oeynhausen - Minden - Wiehengebirge



## exto (12. Februar 2007)

*Hallo*

Damit ich nicht immer im fremden (Deister-) Revier wildern muss, hab ich mir gedacht, ich mache mal nen Fred für das Wiehengebirge und die B.O. - Mindener Gegend auf. 

Zum Start:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4049

Gruß

Axel


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo.
Wie sind die Trails in Bergkirchen so? Gibt's Freeride- oder kleine DH-Passagen? Sprünge oder ähnliches? Fahrt ihr von da aus in Richtung Porta oder Lübbecke?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Februar 2007)

Zumindest am Sonntag soll's Richtung Porta gehen.

Gleich oberhalb von Bergkirchen gibt's nen netten kleinen Spot an dem man ein Paar kleine Freerideeinlagen starten kann. Ein Paar kleine Drops, n ganz netter Kicker. Der Standarddownhill am Wilhelm soll durch Windbruch blockiert sein. Ich find den Weg über die Treppen am Willhelm und anschließend den Weg zur Freilichtbühne auch ganz ok.

Alles in Allem sicher nix was deinen Bomber (sehr schön übrigens) richtig fordern könnte. Halt viel Singletrails mit Wurzelpassagen. Eher n Auf und Ab.


----------



## mxraven (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo exto! Ich habe mich und mein Freund schon als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Freuen uns mal eine andere Gegend kennen zu lernen. Bei uns ist alles noch gesperrt. Dank Kyrill! Aber von Melle über die A 30 bin ich auch in 25 min in B.O.
Also bis später dann Marko! Ich hoffe doch das noch ein paar mehr das Super Wetter nutzen wollen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Februar 2007)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß.
Wir werden heute allerdings im Wesergebirge unterwegs sein.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Molly (18. Februar 2007)

Wie wars an der Porta?
Hier geht noch ein ganzer DH, alles andere ist nicht mehr zu erkennen...
und den trail auf der Wallücker Südseite haben sie mal wieder extra mit Ästen verbarrikadiert, ohne Tragen (mein liebster Sport) keine Tour. Forstwege sind allerdings fast alle frei. Wetter war super.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, wenigstens 1mal in der Woche in den Wald zu fahren, am besten Di oder Mi vormittags. 
Wenn eine(r) mit will, mal mailen/posten.
Start: Gehlenbeck
Treffen: so 10km nach Osten oder Westen ist OK.
Tempo bitte gaanz moderat...


----------



## mxraven (18. Februar 2007)

Wetter Gut - Leute Gut - Strecke Gut! Hat sich für mich gelohnt! Vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal! 

@dem Besitzer der Digi-Cam: Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit das Gruppenfoto vorm Kaiserdenkmal mal hochladen oder posten. Das möchte ich gerne haben. !!!Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Februar 2007)

mxraven schrieb:


> Wetter Gut - Leute Gut - Strecke Gut! Hat sich für mich gelohnt! Vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal!



Schließe mich dem an. War echt gut mal andere Bäume und Wanderer zu sehen  

Dank an Exto für den Guide  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2007)

hallo Leute,
ich bin der mit der Digicam.
ich werde die Bilder hier diese Woche einstellen. Wahrscheinlich Dienstag.

Mir hats als Gruppenopa auch viel Spass gemacht.
Das nächste Mal könne wir uns im Deister treffen, dann machen ich oder Downhillfaller den Guide
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an. War echt gut mal andere Bäume und Wanderer zu sehen



 Vor allem, wenn's fast mehr Wanderer als Bäume sind. Als ich auf dem Parkplatz angekommen bin, hab ich schon das Schlimmste befürchtet. Dafür fand ich's dann aber unterwegs echt entspannt. Waren wohl (fast) alle von akuter Frühlings-Laune befallen.

Was mich allerdings nachdenklich gestimmt hat (konnte ich gut beobachten, weil ich fast immer vorn gefahren bin), war der fast durchgängige Umgang der älteren Damen mit ihren Ehemännern: Biker klingelt - Frau dreht sich um - Frau zerrt den Mann (rüde am Oberarm gepackt) in die Büsche - Mann lächelt versonnen dem Biker hinterher. Ich fürchte, da muss ich das Verhalten meiner Freundin in den nächsten Jahren genau im Auge behalten und eventuell rechtzeitig gegensteuern   

Mir hat's übrigens auch prächtig gefallen. Nur das Bierchen am Schluss hätte ruhig noch n bisschen sonniger ausfallen können.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## slaine (19. Februar 2007)

Servus,

muss den anderen auch beipflichten, war eine sehr schöne Tour - danke an Exto und Petrus   Werd heut abend meine Bilder hochladen.

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBSören (19. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir ein großes Danke an exto und den Rest, Wetter gut, Strecke gut, Leute gut sind gerne wieder dabei freue mich schon auf die Fotos


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute
hier die Bilder:








Gruß Schappi

P:S in meiinem Album sind noch mehr


----------



## slaine (19. Februar 2007)

noch ein paar bilders:


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2007)

Seeehr schön!

Da könnte ich gleich wieder Losfahren...

Allerdings stimmt entweder mit dem Sucher an Schappis Digicam nicht, oder mit der Frau, die uns so willig zu Diensten (fotomäßig) war: Schöne Mülltonne, schöne Felsen, kein Sören...


----------



## slaine (20. Februar 2007)

ist er nicht ganz rechts? Zieh mal dein Fenster ganz auf


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2007)

Exto 
auf dem Gruppenbild sind 8 Leute.
Wahren wir mit 9 unterwegs? Also ich vermisse auf dem Foto niemanden
Gruß
Schappi
P:s was macht das Detailbild von deiner Hühnerkralle, willst du das noch posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Februar 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wozu dieser komische blaue Balken unten ist...  

War wohl schon etwas durch gestern.

Ich werd mir die Kralle nachher mal vornehmen. Jedenfalls, wenn ich nicht einschlafe. Bisschen viel gearbitet seit Sonntag Abend  

@Molly: Ich will morgen Vormittag etwas für die Grundlagenausdauer machen. B.O. - Bergkirchen - übern Wiehenkamm - Kaiserhof - Minden Schiffmühle - auf der anderen Weserseite über Vlotho zurück. Das Ganze gaaanz langsam und mit dem Hardtail. Hast Lust, n Stück mitzukommen?

Ich will hier so um 9:00h los. Das würde heißen gegen 09:30 bis :35 in Bergkirchen...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2007)

Mir fällt grad noch was auf:

Wenn man das Gruppenfoto so ansieht, fragt man sich was die vielen Diskussionen über Klamottenstyle und das passende Bike für den jeweiligen Eisatzzweck eigentlich bezwecken?

Biker von 1X bis 4X 
Klamotten von Lycra bis Camu-Baggy
Zubehör von GPS bis Voodookralle
Bikes von Race bis Enduro

Wir sind alle die selbe Tuor gefahren und hatten alle Spass. Hmmm... nachdenkenswert.


----------



## Molly (20. Februar 2007)

Jau, das müsste ich hinkriegen.
Moderat weil wegen gerade Grippe gehabt!


----------



## MTBSören (20. Februar 2007)

Sehr schöne Fotos danke fürs einstellen wurden auch gleich runtergeladen  hoffe bis zum nächsten mal gruß Sören


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Jau, das müsste ich hinkriegen.
> Moderat weil wegen gerade Grippe gehabt!



Ok, dann bis morgen. Ich nehme mal an, Bushäuschen...


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Februar 2007)

Da ist was in Planung:
http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...sid=7da9afd905bfe49e422bf8980438d7a9&page=1#2


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Februar 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Da ist was in Planung:
> http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...sid=7da9afd905bfe49e422bf8980438d7a9&page=1#2




Hi nippelspanner !

seit ihr seit dem Orkan mal wieder den Spiegeleiertrail gefahren ? Ist er frei bis zum Freibad oder ist der Trail auch zerstört ?

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Februar 2007)

Ich war nach dem Sturm noch nicht wieder in den Bückebergen. Die Tour soll aber wohl auch von Bad Eilsen Richtung Süntel gehen, nicht in die BB. (siehe WB-Site)


----------



## nippelspanner (9. März 2007)

Würde morgen (Sa. 10.03.) gerne um 10:00 am Hotel Kaiserhof an der Porta zu einer kleinen Trailtour starten. Jemand Interesse?

Siehe auch: http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...sid=03bfdf9c8957e1ab26ba595370e3da49&page=1#3


----------



## exto (9. März 2007)

Muss leider arbeiten.

Wünsche aber viel Spaß allerseits. Das Wetter soll ja sehr geil werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (11. März 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Würde morgen (Sa. 10.03.) gerne um 10:00 am Hotel Kaiserhof an der Porta zu einer kleinen Trailtour starten. Jemand Interesse?
> 
> Siehe auch: http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...sid=03bfdf9c8957e1ab26ba595370e3da49&page=1#3



He, danke nochmal für den guide - hoffe die Rohloff ist bald wieder dauerhaft dicht


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

Ihr elendigen Schönwetterbiker !!!

Ich hab Samstag und Sonntag insgesamt 20 Stunden gearbeitet. Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als mit euren komischen Bergrädern die Wanderer zu erschrecken?


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2007)

Bin faul und habe keine Lust alles 2x zu posten!  
Daher: http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...tyleid=1&sid=38433c091f817e0e81cbca6646a2bd7e


----------



## Jimmy (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust mal eine traillastige Runde (a'la Deister)  zu drehen?Vorausgesetzt man kann hier davon überhaupt sprechen. Würde mich freuen, mal neue Leute und Trails kennen zu lernen. 
Je nachdem wieweit wir fahren möchten, könnte ich mich als Guide für den Bereich Bergkirchen- Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal anbieten. Gerne können wir auch noch weiter in Richtung Lübbecke fahren, da kenne ich jedoch leider kaum Trails, so dass es einen anderen Guide bräuchte. 

Über den Termin müsste man natürlich auch sprechen.

Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Oktober 2007)

Du hast ´ne PN!


----------

